# Just got my baffle plate for my Oklahoma Joe Highland



## ammaturesmoker (Jun 21, 2015)

need to assemble it and season it. Perhaps I should do a review article on it since its a new product from island bbq.


----------



## bmyers (Jul 10, 2015)

Hello,

How is your new baffle plate working?

I ordered one from and installed it and had a very hard time keeping a temp over 200, after messing around with it and not fixing the issue I just took it out.


----------



## sky1926 (Jul 11, 2015)

Looking for one myself for mine...I have the combo OK joe..any chance you could measure your highland at grate level?  I believe mine is inbetween highland and longhorn 













image.jpg



__ sky1926
__ Jul 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ sky1926
__ Jul 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ sky1926
__ Jul 11, 2015


----------



## ammaturesmoker (Jul 12, 2015)

17.5


----------



## sky1926 (Jul 12, 2015)

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonavy (Jul 12, 2015)

Let me know how yours is doing, got mine from BBQSmokersMods and so far what I have noticed is it takes a little longer to get upto temp and I have to use a bigger fire (more coals or wood) starts out being pretty even or slightly cooler on the firebox side, but about two or three hours in there is a 20-25 degree difference, hotter on the firebox side.. duh..lol..which I can live with...beats the hell out the 70 degree diff I had before the plate install.  So all in all pretty happy with mine, not really sure if this all the baffle plates fault, I also sealed everything up at the same time.


----------



## ammaturesmoker (Jul 12, 2015)

Getting up to temp takes a long time even without the plate. Since I had my firebox welded and no longer use the RTV, I can dump a whole chimney of charcoal in there. As for the plate, I did not mount the two halves together. I also made 2 of the smallest holes bigger and moved the plates 1 inch apart from each other. That is also where I set my water pan. Its perfectly even!!!


----------

